# Fisheye lens for iPhone



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

An addition for any gadget fans...

I've just received my fisheye lens for my iPhone ( would fit any other mobiles except slider type ).

I got it from a website called Photojojo $20 + $9 postage, it arrived after approx 5 days from San Francisco- available on Google ( I am not associated in any way with this site, it's just a recommendation!! )


















The small metal ring has an adhesive backing to stick onto the phone & the lens base is magnetic




































If your into little gadgets like this then I'm sure you'll be hooked!!

Wayne


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

thats quite cool, not sure i like the way it mounts to the phone thow.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

quite safe really, the small metal ring has a self adhesive backing, which just sticks onto the phone around the original lens.
The fisheye lens has a magnetic base which just pops onto the small ring around your mobiles' lens


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats cool, i have found new love for taking pics on my iPhone since i found an app called hipstamatic, all my pics for my twitter page are taken with them see here: http://twitpic.com/photos/AutoFinesse

One of my faves http://twitpic.com/25auf

And one from today http://twitpic.com/2gfsfv


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

If your into little gadgets like this then I'm sure you'll be hooked!!

Wayne[/QUOTE]

Very cool gadget, the dog shot is awesome



james b said:


> Thats cool, i have found new love for taking pics on my iPhone since i found an app called hipstamatic, all my pics for my twitter page are taken with them see here: http://twitpic.com/photos/AutoFinesse
> 
> One of my faves http://twitpic.com/25auf
> 
> And one from today http://twitpic.com/2gfsfv


Great pics on your twitter account James


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I just realised that first pic aint my account LOL, some random bird LOL


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

it was ment to be this : http://twitpic.com/23pick an aston martin


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

"artstudio" is a good app too - lets you blank out number plates etc from pics taken on your phone - handy for twitter updates etc


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

james b said:


> I just realised that first pic aint my account LOL, some random bird LOL


:lol: I was wondering who she was.. hey random bird, aston its all good


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Another dog pic, this really is a cool gadget!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow that is awesome, need to get me one of those!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

wayne_w said:


> Another dog pic, this really is a cool gadget!!


Lmao the dog is like WTF :lol:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Gota love a fisheye lens, Ive still got mine for my video camera, used it all the time in my skateboarding days.
But too much vignetting on this lil gadget tho, but still cool, something nice about extreme barrel distortion!


----------

